# Aspire Atlantis Coils!



## Gamma (14/1/15)

As the title indicates. I am looking for some aspire Atlantis coils!

Preferably in Pretoria, or a place that will ship to PTA.

I was stupid enough to not notice I was on my last coil and it was quite a shock to realize that I am out 

I miss my radioactive clouds.


----------



## LandyMan (14/1/15)

@Gamma. We have Atlantis coils and located in Midstream
http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Coils/Commercial/Aspire-Atlantis-Coils


----------



## KieranD (14/1/15)

@Gamma 
Based in Midrand - collect or can ship  

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...s/aspire-atlantis-bvc-coils?variant=945667203


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

psssst , you know you can chuck them in Vodka for a while to revive them a bit (obviously wait for the Vodak to drain afterwards ;P)


----------



## Derick (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> psssst , you know you can chuck them in Vodka for a while to revive them a bit (obviously wait for the Vodak to drain afterwards ;P)


or don't

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gamma (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> psssst , you know you can chuck them in Vodka for a while to revive them a bit (obviously wait for the Vodak to drain afterwards ;P)



Interesting...

But to a student that is a REALLY hard thing to do... wasting vodka..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...for_getting_better_vapor_production_with_the/
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/new-members-forum/641310-atlantis-coil-cleaning.html

...... buy the cheap vodka


----------



## Gamma (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...for_getting_better_vapor_production_with_the/
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/new-members-forum/641310-atlantis-coil-cleaning.html
> 
> ...... buy the cheap vodka



Lets say I have a 10L bottle of Ethanol absolute (The 98% pure stuff)
Could I use that?


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

Gamma said:


> Lets say I have a 10L bottle of Ethanol absolute (The 98% pure stuff)
> Could I use that?



I'm no expert so don't quote me on that but should work , just make sure you clean it thoroughly afterwards and leave it to dry for a day or two .... maybe one of the veterans can chime in ? @Andre @johan @Rob Fisher ? 

.... and I hope you don't drink that stuff that's more hectic than Stroh!


----------



## Gamma (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> I'm no expert so don't quote me on that but should work , just make sure you clean it thoroughly afterwards and leave it to dry for a day or two .... maybe one of the veterans can chime in ? @Andre @johan @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> .... and I hope you don't drink that stuff that's more hectic than Stroh!



It will actually kill you if you drink it.
I normally use it to clean my electronics. My dad got a few bottles at work once and its amazing to clean stuff with. 
But now I am wondering if it might be a bit to strong. Vodka is like 80 proof whereby Ethanol absolute is 200. Its some crazy stuff.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/15)

Daniel said:


> I'm no expert so don't quote me on that but should work , just make sure you clean it thoroughly afterwards and leave it to dry for a day or two .... maybe one of the veterans can chime in ? @Andre @johan @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> .... and I hope you don't drink that stuff that's more hectic than Stroh!



Back when I first started Vaping I used to soak the coils in vodka for a few days and then rinse them in water and let them dry for a few days and it does give you a few more days of vaping on them but I have to say it never really worked for me and I ended up throwing them away and using new coils.


----------



## Derick (15/1/15)

Gamma said:


> Lets say I have a 10L bottle of Ethanol absolute (The 98% pure stuff)
> Could I use that?


You could use that, but gotta make sure it is properly cleaned off before vaping - as you said, it could kill you, plus it works out more expensive than cheap vodka


----------

